# A Project Boundary I Found



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

In researching the Schwinn Boundary, which by most accounts isn't worth upgrading, I found a YouTube video detailing a build featuring the Boundary.

This is not what I'm doing to mine. I have no desire to pimp it out this much. Rather, I thought it was interesting that this feller would sink over $700 into a bike like this one. The vid:






Why do you suppose he did this? YouTube views? It's got my curious up.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

That’s what his channel, Kev central or something, is all about. He buys or gets budget bikes and upgrades them in steps to see what can be gained.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

The part are still valuable, despite being used on the Schwinn. They can be removed and used on the next department store bike for his channel.


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

Tommy E, post: 15618383, member: 862043"]
That’s what his channel, Kev central or something, is all about. He buys or gets budget bikes and upgrades them in steps to see what can be gained.
[/QUOTE]

Why though would someone do this?


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Wabatuckian said:


> Why though would someone do this?


Never heard of the guy before this but he has 116k subscribers. Like it or not, he's found a good niche on YT.


----------



## theandrewjoe (Oct 2, 2018)

> Why though would someone do this?


Cause many people do this. It starts like this; "Hey I want to mountain bike but I don't have much money".

followed by: "holy tit-sucking jesus this is fun! I'll spend a little more money on this bike so I can do the things I see people doing on theirs at the trails!"

Followed by: "why did I do that, I should of just bought another bike..."

but most stop somewhere after they realize the rider they thought was actually someone who works on progressing their skills without their wallet.


----------

